# Medir distancia y velocidad con encoder y PLC



## Ingraflex (Sep 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes colegas

Deseo realizar un programa en PLC Delta que cuente y muestre a través de una HMI la velocidad y la distancia lineal recorrida por medio de un encoder y una rueda.

Ya tengo conectado el canal A y B al PLC y tengo la instrucción de contador de alta velocidad en X0. X1.

Mi duda es: como calculo dicha velocidad y la distancia. los datos del encoder y la rueda son los siguientes.

Encoder incremental 1024PPR
Diámetro de la rueda 520mm

Como calculo la relación de pulsos de entrada y  la operación matemática para obtener m y m/s


----------



## capitanp (Sep 10, 2019)

la función SPD soluciona tus problemas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola, primero es necesario conocer el perímetro de la rueda en mm o m.
Tienes cómo dato el diámetro.
Entonces quedaría:
P=D*π

Luego la relación entre perimetro/pulsos por vuelta, obtienes la cantidad de mm recorridos por pulso.
Para calcular la velocidad, que no es más que la derivada de la distancia.
Sólo tienes que dividir distancia recorrida en (mm) entre tiempo en (segundos)
Ahí obtendrás mm/s para obtener en m/s es un paso simple.


----------



## george2992 (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, primero es necesario conocer el perímetro de la rueda en mm o m.
> Tienes cómo dato el diámetro.
> Entonces quedaría:
> P=D*π
> ...


Hola.  Trate de aplicar esto pero no me da ma distancia correcta.

Tengo una rueda de 16mm de diametro.

Entonces P = 26mm x 3.1416 = 81.6816

Y ya de ahi eso lo divido en los puldos que arroje pero no da la distancia.

Por ejemplo en una distancia de 30cm arroja que son 4,336 pulsos.

Distancia = 81.6816 / 4336 = 0.018838007


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola, tienes que usar regla de tres.
Lo que entiendo es que en 30cm te arroja 4336pulsos.
en 81,68cm será:

pulsos=81.68*4336/30=11795p


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2021)

Como dicen los yankees: Garbage in --> Garbage out (basura entra-->basura sale)

Si hacés operaciones al azar, lo esperable es que el resultado sea cualquier cosa.

Las cuentas que tenés que hacer son:
1- Calcular el avance por pulso:  f = 300/4336 = 0.0692 mm/pulso y guardar esa constante.
2- La distancia recorrida será:  L = f*Npulsos

Te conviene hacer la calibración con distancias conocidas mayores.


----------



## george2992 (Abr 13, 2021)

Perfecto. Muchas gracias lo aplicare


----------



## J2C (Abr 13, 2021)

george2992 dijo:


> .......
> Tengo una rueda de 16mm de diametro.
> 
> Entonces P = 26mm x 3.1416 = 81.6816
> .......



Es de *16* ó *26* mm de diámetro?

Por otra parte siempre debes tener la costumbre de buscar y subir la datasheet del encoder incremental con el que estás trabajando. Ese parece ser de 600 pulsos por vuelta completa algo confirmado con la datasheet del *LPD3806-400BM-G5-24C* (hacer click), no es el mismo pero coincide toda la nomenclatura.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nepper (Abr 13, 2021)

Sin más palabras, esta es tu solución









						MANUAL DE FORMULAS TECNICAS
					

, Antigona Libros.  Libros generales y de educación.    Av. Callao 737 (C1023AAA) Buenos Aires. Argentina. Envíos a todo el mundo. Boletines especializados




					www.antigonalibros.com.ar


----------

